# Folks with new garages, in hindsight, would you change anything?



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

Folks as the title suggests, I'm getting close to having the funds to start prepping for a steel garage at home. Starting with the base etc.

Ones who've recently built your garages, would there be anything you'd do differently? I'm paranoid that I'll fall into an obvious trap when planning mine, you only get one shot at these things, too small/wrong extras added etc.


----------



## B14RRC (Jan 10, 2017)

I was advised to avoid any skylights on mine as they are prone to condensation. I also added my electric and water lines in before the base was poured which saved a lot of hassle.It would have been easier if i added the sealant underneath the frame before it was bolted down as it would have left a neater finish.


----------



## Alan L (Feb 23, 2016)

I had been speccing a garage for a couple of years, probably longer, before making a start so I knew what I was after. The only thing that crossed my mind briefly was a wider door, it's 7'6" wide, could probably went to 9', as garage is 11.5' wide. Apart from that, nothing. I had looked into everything I wanted from it to start with. Any questions just fire them off...

Had it all drawn out to scale on the IPad app and in Excel, including the car and trailer.

Check out your local Planning and Building Warrants dept on line for details and help.


----------



## Alan L (Feb 23, 2016)

See my posts in this forum.


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

Here's my list which might be helpful:

Run services before slab is poured
Add high flow drainage to cope with dirt and chemicals
Run a fully waterproof, lined tub/flooring system
Add a durable floating grate flooring like this: https://www.refractccp.com.au/shop/sgcb-garage-floor-tiles-groove/


----------



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

Cheers for the replies so far, some handy thoughts.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Put heating in if you can


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

And, if at all possible, make it bigger than you currently think you'll ever need.


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

WHIZZER said:


> Put heating in if you can


Good call.

Not just for your hands either, for the sealants and waxes you plan to use. Before any heating make sure you go all out on insulation.

With top insulation and sealing, the lights will be heat enough.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I built mine as big as i could go within the limitation of the width of the garden and under building regs, i think it is 7m x 4m to keep it under the 30sqm limit (at the time) for building regs.

I went for as wide a garage door as possible, makes getting in and out so much easier.

Only regrets really are not enough sockets and not enough lighting. With the up and over door i've only got lighting in one half of the garage. Built it just before i got into detailing seriously so if i was building it now, I would make sure there is good lighting all round and plenty of sockets. This can still be done, but with racking and everything else in the garage, it will be a pain to do now.

The only other thing i should have done in retrospect was water to the garage, but instead i have a the pressure wassure connected to a hose that goes through the wall with a hoselock connector, so i just attached the garden hose to the garage and job done.

Don't forget security either, a strong pedestrian door with a 5 lever moritce dead lock and good security on the garage door, such as shoot bolts in the lower corners.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

"I went for as wide a garage door as possible, makes getting in and out so much easier."

Not to mention the current vogue across all marques for making 'small' cars bigger.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Always bigger, industrial sink, I just added this lately and its great, scissors ramp built into floor.
also don't do what I have bought to many tools and keep having to add storage:lol:


----------



## Alps (May 28, 2008)

heating
electrics
wide door
high roof
Ramp - if you do any DIY mechanics


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Well i haven't that long had my garage finished, i tried to make sure i had everything exactly how i wanted before having it built, but some plans did change along the way.

My main problem is i wish the floor tiles i went for were a different colour, i went for black duramat interlocking ones which are excellent, but they seem to get stinking very quickly. This may be a bit unfair on them as my driveway wasn't finished and workmen had been back and forth, so now my driveway is complete hopefully they will be easier to keep clean.

I had to keep a metre wide gap at the side of my house due to regulations of having rear access, but due to me knocking a small wall down the opposite end of the garden i could have gotten away with building the garage a metre wider!

If you want a read here's my build thread

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=397459


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

My detached double garage was built 12 years ago (at and still looks pretty decent inside) and includes dado trunking complete with power and data sockets (and the data sockets is used for Sonos speakers, wifi access point fed from network in the main house), plenty of lighting inside and out, full width insulated roller door with electric operation, plenty of Ikea shelving down one side, proper space near the door for mains water hookup/pressure washer, direct 25mm2 electric feed from my incoming electric meter cupboard (allowing me to have a full size consumer unit and easily add circuits for 32A electric car charging point etc). 

If I built again I would go another 2m longer and 3m wider! When it was empty it looked massive but actually it’s quite tight for space for parking 2 cars now everything is in. 

I’d also allow for hot and cold water (currently only cold water is available) and a full size butlers sink.

I’d consider putting in floor drainage so I could potentially wash inside out of the elements, which would be a luxury in really cold or windy weather. 

I’d use 2-part epoxy floor pain as soon as the concrete was cured before filling it with all the storage - it still annoys me to have a plain unsealed concrete floor.

And that’s it for my wish list!


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Echoing views of others...

Over spec massively sockets have them everywhere (ideal for fridge)
Lighting add as much as possible so many LED options, with as many switched zones as you can
Consider hot and cold water supply / waste if doable often easy to add a sink etc
Some have added a cheap shower as well if just cold water supply.
Heating numerous options over this, and relevant insulation
Safe storage and over head storage, think ahead and vaulted consider boarding and loft style ladder
So many threads on here about painted floors
Pit or ramps.
Security, think all the time as billy the burglar how would they try and get in
Audio - easy to install when being built adding any speakers before you start to fill up
Workbench 
Wider doors as possible, electric doors linked to lighting sensor.
Relevant exterior security lighting and WiFi cam (so cheap on amazon)
Consider door openings and relevant wall protection if doors opening and could touch

I could go on....


----------



## brad mole (Sep 19, 2008)

The only things i can think that im not happy with or would change in hindsight would be

- build a double leaf wall instead of single skin
- run my water supply in before building the garage (mine was an afterthought so done it after pouring my floor etc
- build the garage as big as i can, i was always restricted by my garden, but if i had the space id of built it twice as big


----------

